# Uber has wrong vehicle listed.



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Greetings people. I just signed up with Uber and so far not feeling it. They listed my Honda Pilot as an Accord. Can I still drive while they resolve this? 
Thanks.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Just tell the pax it's the Honda Accord: Pilot Edition. It's a Pilot by day, Accord at night.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Uber has screwed up my lic plate (twice), and my car listing. Rohit always had it resolved within 24 hours after i reported it and I kept driving while it was messed up - including the days it was messed up before I noticed.
If a pax happens to notice/just play dumb and ask them to make sure everything else matches up (lic plate, your photo, etc).


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

I've had this problem too. Right make listed, wrong model. I found an option for this in the account settings/customer service. You will need to take a photo (make sure license plate is visible in the pic) and submit it. The correction should be made shortly thereafter.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

I had the same issue..........car I added was a 2007 Toyota Avalon.......Uber added it in as a 2007 Toyota Camry. Sent them an email saying they have the wrong car.......they asked me to resubmit the vehicle registration which I did.......get an email 10 minutes later stating "We cannot determine the model of the car since the registrations doesn't specify".......idiots........NY state registration doesn't specify model, only make and year. Told them to look it up by vin# and also sent pics.........they fixed it an hour later.


----------

